

Ask HN: What do you use for tracking time and invoicing clients? - mattew

I have a small software development consulting company.  We have approximately 5 employees, and anywhere between 5-10 active clients at any one time.  We need an easy to use system for tracking our hours and invoicing our clients.  What do you suggest?
======
timdorr
We use Freshbooks for invoicing and Basecamp for time tracking, but I'm trying
to get that to change.

I have a cofounder that is _very_ insistent on his system, as he takes on a
huge work load and has to maintain high efficiency to keep up. I see some
inefficiencies in what he's doing (doesn't track hours with a clock, writes
them down on a sticky note before copying them into Basecamp), but convincing
him is going to be hard because he's very stubborn about his ways.

I also want to maintain visibility of what he's doing, along with the other
staff, so I haven't found a good replacement yet. I'll watch this thread
intently :)

~~~
adam-_-
I use FreshBooks with the mac dashboard widget and just turn it on and off as
I do work so my time tracking is completely accurate.

------
thenbrent
Freckle: <http://letsfreckle.com/tour/>

Amy Hoy is a maestro.

------
laktek
Give a try on CurdBee (<http://curdbee.com>)

------
larrykubin
freshbooks

------
there
corduroy: <http://corduroysite.com>

_disclaimer: i made it_

